# Purebred Kangal Puppies Available



## Goatress

My friend/associate in MT has a litter of purebred Kangals being raised with goats. 2 males, 5 females, 11 wks old. The dam is the mother of my Kangal Elmas and I can attest for her guardian ability - it is top notch. The sire is a coyote killing/fox killing fool. Both parents guard stock full time. These pups are not registered but they are purebred. NO binding contracts or forced spay/neuter agreements, as has been the case with most purebred Kangal breeders in US. $800 to working homes. For more info you can contact him. He will screen you over the phone to determine suitability and will not sell just one pup to someone if what they really need is two or three (as in case of wolf pack issues). 

http://www.lgdmontana.com


----------



## Goatress

....I'd like to add....the going rate for Kangals in this country historically has been running from $1500 to $2500 per pup and more, with binding contracts/forced co-ownership/stipulated breeding limitations etc.


----------



## BarbadosSheep

That is a very good price.


----------



## Goatress

It is. I know he's ----ed off some big Kangal breeder/self-appointed Kangal Queen (who shall remain anonymous...grin...) who has accused him of 'undercutting' with his prices. I say more power to him allowing working guys a shot at this breed instead of pricing them so high the only people who can afford one are elitist types who drop $2500 on one because it's a 'rare breed' and they want to impress everyone with their exotic estate guardian dog....


----------



## BarbadosSheep

If a Kangal had been available for that price when I was dog shopping I probably would have ended up with that instead of Anatolian. I do love my Anatolians but Kangals are awesome animals. and I agree...it is a good thing that he is giving the average person the ability to get one of these dogs. Shoot, I can't pay $2500 for a dog! $800 sounds like a lot, but it really isn't. Average that out over the life of the dog it's only pennies per day!


----------



## Fowler

Nice price!!! Someday, I hope to own one.


----------



## lockhart76

Goatress, check your msg regarding these dogs. Thanks.


----------



## jessimeredith

Oh how I wish we were already Stateside!


----------



## Goatress

lockhart76, sent you pm Ed is expecting to hear from you. If I were you I'd go for it, try one or two with what you are running and if you like them, you know where you can get more. And Boz, later when pups are available.

jessimeredith, when you get back to NV look me up. Come out to my place and see the dogs in person, photos don't do justice. I know you were interested in my Spanish Mastiffs too. Will be having litters starting in Spring of 2012, assuming all goes as planned; I have two stud dogs, should come up with some really gorgeous pups out of my girls:
http://www.lgdnevada.com/Spanish_Mastiffs.php

And, I will be having a purebred Kangal litter first of the year if all goes as planned, breeding my female to a huge Turkish import male in NY (AI) in December if she comes in on schedule like she usually does. Same price, $800. I have got to update my Kangal page and get photos of the male up, too. Then, I'll breed her next go-round to my own Kangal male who's too young yet to play Romeo, lol.

I really want these dogs (all breeds not just Kangals) to get into the hands of working farms and ranches that need them and with this ghastly economy I know of very few who can cough up $1,000's for a single working LGD pup these days, of ANY kind of breed. Sure some can and will, and more power to 'em - but the average guy who calls me is on a budget with kids in school, mouths to feed, prices dropping in the goat market or outrageous hay prices, bills to pay, etc. etc. and they need a break.....don't we all, grin.....


----------



## jessimeredith

We definitely will be giving you a call when we finally get out that way! Had been debating visiting the breeder (I've only found one at the moment) here in Germany but don't want to get one here with nothing but us to guard...better to wait until we are there.


----------



## Goatress

Gimme a shout when you are back. (PS GO ARMY...grin....Army brat here)


----------



## Goatress

lockhart76 did you read my pm?


----------



## DaniR1968

Just curious, how much land do you need for one or two of these guys? Right now I am only on two acres and have chickens, goats, and two horses. We are planning to move to a bigger place in the next few years and Kangal and/or Boz are what I really, realy want. Should we wait until we have more land, or would 2 acres with walks be okay?


----------



## Goatress

I think you could probably get away with it as long as the dogs were allowed to really exercise. Honestly once you see Boz you will want one...grin.... I am hoping Brian posts photos of his most recent 'adventure' - he had a security & protection company test his Boz this weekend. The results were phenomenal and he has photos. Boz are like Kangals x's 10. He's brought over adult females and bred them actually one will be coming over bred to a dog in Turkey. The mother of my pup. She is monstrous. Probably one of the largest females in Turkey. Meanwhile I bought a female over there who is staying with the breeder to be bred. In short, soon later this year, the US will have its first Boz litters. You might want to hold off on a Kangal...and wait and see if you would rather go with a Boz, just a thought. Either breed is top notch protection for stock and family. I have a few new pics I'll post later tonight.


----------



## TJN66

How long does a dog like this usually live? Larger breeds dont live as long correct? Beautiful dogs by the way.


----------



## DaniR1968

I have been checking out both your and Brian's websites. I knew right then I would want one or the other or both! I'm in no great hurry though. I have a senior doberman that I don't think will last the year. So, I won't be seriously looking to bring home a pup until next year, I like to do my homework, though. My husband says I plan things to death. I just like being prepared. 

It would be nice to have one before we have more land, but I can wait if that's best. That would be incentive to get a move on! 

I can do exercise. I just bought a two horse trailer and want to trailer my horse out to trail rides. Once my pup is old enough, he or she can come along. And I really need the exercise so would have a reason to go for long walks.


----------



## DaniR1968

TJN66 said:


> How long does a dog like this usually live? Larger breeds dont live as long correct? Beautiful dogs by the way.


I was reading that they live into their teens. They (breeder and shephards in Turkey) only keep and use the strongest, healthiest dogs. So they live longer and have much fewer health problems.


----------



## Goatress

That is correct, DaniR1968. I know of a ***** over there 12 or 13 now, still guards sheep. Large/giant breeds as a whole don't live as long, yes TJN66 you are correct. Great Danes notorious for being short lived. Again the Boz I think it is due to the primitive state the breed is still in - it hasn't been bred 'down' or messed with, they cull their litters, they live harsh tough lives, only the tough ones make it. They are powerhouses. I'm enjoying my girl Ekin. She is around 4 1/2 mos. old.


----------

